# Shock leader and knot



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Put some pictures up
http://ntkg.blogspot.com/2011/08/heaver-shock-leader.html


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

nice...and absolutely no reason not to use a Bimini to a no-name....a little practice and you can tie short biminis in no time, even in nasty conditions and it's STRONG


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great read.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

I might have to try this no name, I will confess that I have all ways used double uni with Spider Hitch, you can allways hear that Double Uni going through the guides and a Shock knot blowup is a cutter for sure,

Back in the day we just used a twenty foot Spider Hitch, you had to use a minimum of twenty pound test running line which was not a problem as the standard line was 25 pound Stren Clear Blue or Stren Gold with a 9000C. When one leg of the Spider hitch broke which they did a fair amount you had to retie and if you were using a Abu 7000 you started shrinking your line capacity pretty quickly.


----------



## kingman23 (Feb 9, 2010)

Ive always used just a regular albright knot but I want to start using a bimini to no name. But, whenever I tie a bimini in my mono, theres a weird place on one leg of the knot after I tie it. Its only on one of the legs but it looks like the line is twisted really tight or something and Im wondering if thats weakening my line. I can tie a bimini just fine in braid so Im not sure what Im doing wrong. Can anyone help me out with what Im doing wrong?

Thanks


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

kingman23 said:


> Ive always used just a regular albright knot but I want to start using a bimini to no name. But, whenever I tie a bimini in my mono, theres a weird place on one leg of the knot after I tie it. Its only on one of the legs but it looks like the line is twisted really tight or something and Im wondering if thats weakening my line. I can tie a bimini just fine in braid so Im not sure what Im doing wrong. Can anyone help me out with what Im doing wrong?
> 
> Thanks


Try this: How to tie a Bimini Twist


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

My favorite knot instruction on the web. He uses large string and bright colors to show what he is doing and talks through every step.

http://videofishingknots.com/bimini-twist.html


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

bimini is a great knot.. i just dont like the noname knot. hate that 90deg tag end that sticks out.
for me, it gets caught up in the guides. surf or boat rods.

so i only use the albright exclusive on the surf, and bimini-noname on the boat.


----------



## kingman23 (Feb 9, 2010)

Thank you for the help AtlantaKing, at first when i tried it like that i was still having the problem, but i think it was because i was tightening the reel down too much. So I loosened it up a little bit and Im not having the twisting problem anymore and the knot looks a lot better!


----------



## Lynn P. (Sep 7, 2007)

eric said:


> bimini is a great knot.. i just dont like the noname knot. hate that 90deg tag end that sticks out.
> for me, it gets caught up in the guides. surf or boat rods.
> 
> so i only use the albright exclusive on the surf, and bimini-noname on the boat.


How do you hang it up if you cut it flush to the point where it takes the 90 degree angle? I've never had a problem with it in 6+ years of using it in the surf. I use conventional equipment only execpt for light trout & spanish/bluefish lure throwing with spinners and I'm using different knots then...


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm getting a page not found error.


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

i see no need for a "shock leader", with my 5xxx a d 6xxx c3/c4 abu's i use 10-20# fireline fused crystal to a #8 spro swivel and a tactical anglers 50# "paper clip" snap to the lure or lure leader (2' to 4' floro for clear waters, sometimes 40-50# mono for blues). knots are either 5 turn uni or super improved clinch. these are all reels and lines used in the surf for bass, blues, and whatever else is hungry enuf to hit my lure.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

BeachBob said:


> i see no need for a "shock leader", with my 5xxx a d 6xxx c3/c4 abu's i use 10-20# fireline fused crystal to a #8 spro swivel and a tactical anglers 50# "paper clip" snap to the lure or lure leader (2' to 4' floro for clear waters, sometimes 40-50# mono for blues). knots are either 5 turn uni or super improved clinch. these are all reels and lines used in the surf for bass, blues, and whatever else is hungry enuf to hit my lure.


bob, like it says on the site.... this is geared for "drum" tackle.


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

NTKG said:


> bob, like it says on the site.... this is geared for "drum" tackle.


huh? where'd i miss that?


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

BeachBob said:


> huh? where'd i miss that?


"The purpose of the Shock Leader is several. The most important of which being to absorb the "shock" created by a surf-cast with 8ozs plus a piece of bait."


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

NTKG said:


> "The purpose of the Shock Leader is several. The most important of which being to absorb the "shock" created by a surf-cast with 8ozs plus a piece of bait."


yeah, know that, guess it was mentioned in the op's video that i can't view. but other than 8'n'bait, i don't need no shock leader.


----------



## Oyster (Jun 28, 2000)

I can’t seem to pull up your blog. I guess my problem is antiquated hardware and diseased software (I've been to too many porn sites). Would you directly post it up in this thread please?


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

A purpose of shock leader is also to protect the fella standing next to you in the "impact" zone

If someone thinks they are not needed then stand next to someone who side arms conventional and then breaks off 2-4 ounces at speed, since the weight is lighter the rod speed is actually increased as well as the potential impact.

I use a shock leader 17 pound on my 8 pound test running line 4500 Abu's when throwing 1/2 ounce
I hate breaking off and re tying


----------

